# PC Games Podcast 383 mit Elex und E3-Orakel



## Peter Bathge (9. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Podcast 383 mit Elex und E3-Orakel* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PC Games Podcast 383 mit Elex und E3-Orakel*


----------



## IvoShandor (10. Juni 2017)

Servus Leute,
Ich mag Alpha Protokoll, nur schein ich da der einzige zu sein. die Kritiker habe es zerrissen und ich habe kein plan warum, weil ich das game einfach abfeier. Habt ihr vielleicht guilty Pleasures oder spiele wo ihr nicht versteht das das so abgewatscht wurdet. Bei mir wäre sowas, wie eben erwähnt, Alpha Protokoll, Dragon Age II oder auch Blood Rayne.

PS: zu meiner Frag vom Letzen mal, neuen Laptop: habt ihr da vielleicht neuere Informationen.
Ich brauch bald ne neue Zockmaschine sonst bin ich gezwungen mich mit Ausländischen fernsehen auseinander zu setzen, und das ist fast so schlecht wie das deutsche!


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (14. Juni 2017)

Eine Frage zum neuen AC und speziell an Peter: Du hast schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass dir der Witcher3 nichts getaugt hat. Wenn sich AC jetzt mehr in diese Richtung entwickelt, denkst du, du wirst noch Spaß haben? Was sind für dich die entscheidenden Unterschiede?

Und noch eine allgemeine Frage: Mir scheint es, als würden sich alle Ubisoft -OpenWorld-Spiele immer mehr angleichen. Kennt ihr das auch von anderen Studios? Seht ihr darin eine negative Entwicklung?

Grüße


----------



## DaniT (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo PC-Games-Team,
ich höre schon eine ganze Weile diesen Podcast, nur weiter so!
Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, dass Ihr bei Euren Themen auch mal meine Lieblingsspiele in den Fokus nehmt.
1. Die Battlefield MP Spiele, da gibt doch immer wieder neue Dinge, wie z.B. neue Karten oder auch Infos zu Clans und Turnieren etc.
2. Es gibt eine relativ große Community, die online Rennspiel-Simulationen wie GTR, Assetto Corsa, Project CARS, RaceRoom etc zocken. Dazu hört man bei Euch leider nicht viel. Wir haben früher immer viel Spaß damit habt. Dort gibt es immer wieder neue Mods und geile Rennserien. Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings dort etwas den Überblick verloren... Was wird am meisten online gespielt und wo kann man am besten einsteigen?
Viele Grüße aus Köln
DaniT


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2017)

nur so eine kurze Frage zur E3 und den Spielen: 
Aber gab es irgendwelche Infos zum Preis und den Modellen von Starlink?
vom Gameplay haut es mich nicht unbedingt vom Hocker, aber ich mag Raumschiffe

Und noch so eine Zeitlose Frage, allerdings für Hardware aber:

Wer ist eigentlich der Auftragsfertiger für die AMD und nVidia Karten?


----------



## rofl8888 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo in die Runde!
Super Podcasts, einfach so weitermachen 
Ich habe eine Frage zum neuen Need for Speed: Gibt es im neuen Teil auch solche Gadgets wie im NfS: Hot Pursuit von 2010 und gibt es auch Rennen in denen man alle "gegnerischen" Autos zerstören muss?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Blu3storm (25. Juni 2017)

Microsoft feiert ja nun das Jubiläum von Age of Empires, bringt ein Remake bzw. eine HD-Edition von Teil 1 raus und kündigt ein Age of Empires Fanevent auf der gamescom an. In der PC Gamer Show haben sie auch gesagt, dass man auf der gamescom etwas erzählen würde was die Fans sicher gerne hören werden.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Microsoft mit Halo Wars 2 erst vor kurzem wieder ein RTS auch für den PC herausgebracht hat, glaubt ihr, dass Microsoft gerade einen guten Markt für RTS Spiele sieht und uns eine Ankündigung für Age of Empires 4 bevorsteht?

Darüber hinaus: Welche Spiele von denen wir nichts auf der E3 gehört haben, erwartet ihr eine Ankündigung auf der gamescom? Ihr habt ja bereits gesagt, dass 2K die gamescom gerne für Ankündigungen nutzt (siehe Bioshok Infinite).


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (27. Juni 2017)

Ein kleiner Wunsch zur Form des Podcast. Wäre es möglich, dass ihr am Ende eurer Ausführungen zu den einzelnen Spielen noch einmal den Titel des Spiels nennt? Oft sagt mir ein Titel gar nichts und es wird erst durch eure Beiträge das Interesse bei mir geweckt. Dann weiß ich aber oft schon den Titel nicht mehr.... (Gaming Demenz) 

Eine kurze Frage noch: Wird es zu Battlefront 2 wieder eine Beta geben? Vielleicht sogar eine offene? Denkt ihr, dass da auch was vom Singleplayer enthalten sein wird? 

Grüße


----------



## Davki90 (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo Liebe Podcastler

Ich hoffe, es geht euch gut und ich kann diese Fragen noch stellen:

1.) Glaubt ihr, es wird ein Cities Skylines 2 geben und wann wird es frühestens erscheinen?

2.) Warum gibt Ubisoft bei "Beyond Good & Evil 2" "noch" keine Plattformen an?

Danke für das beantworten dieser Fragen. Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz!


----------



## Stirrling (1. Juli 2017)

Alpha Protocol hab ich mal bei Gameware 12x für 3,99€ oder so gekauft und die in meinem Freundeskreis verschenkt, um möglichst viele mal dazu zu bringen, das zu spielen. Die sich rangetraut haben, denen hat es auch gefallen. 

Es gibt so einige Spiele, die größere Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätten. Riddickutcher Bay zB halte ich für das Beste, was Vin Diesel je mitverantwortet hat. 
Leider werden ja oft Steine in den Weg gelegt. Gears of War PC konnte ich im Bekanntenkreis damals nicht etablieren "Watt? GfWL - nee laß mal!" und heute "Watt? Nur im Windowsstore? Nee, laß mal!" ...

Den Namen des besprochenen Spieles im Cast häufiger zu nennen, halte ich für eine sehr gute und überfällige Idee. 
Man muß ja auch schon mal das Abspielen unterbrechen und dann rät man nach dem Start, um was es eigentlich ging.  Oder der Monolog ist so lang, und es werden zwischendurch noch andere Games thematisiert, das kann manchmal etwas verwirrend sein. 
Den Sprechern wird es sicher komisch vorkommen, aber es lohnt sich. Im Radio wird zB ja auch in einem Gespräch zwischendurch nochmal der Name des Interviewpartners erwähnt.

Lange Lücke zum letzten Podcast übrigens. Der GA Cast war da nur ein schwacher Trost.

Falls Felix da ist: ich warte immer noch auf die PC Version von PvZ2. Die hast du, "so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche", zugesagt.   Wobei, nach einigen Matches auf dem Handy, mit verschiedenen Währungen, Dailies, Aktionen und Echtgeld-super-Items hab ich da gar keine rechte Lust mehr drauf. Das bringt mich zu einer Frage:

Von welchen Spielen mögt ihr lieber den spielmechanisch reduzierten ersten Teil/Vorgänger, als die "größer/schneller/mehr"-Nachfolger?

Außer zB. PvZ1 habe ich immer noch ein Faible für das erste Diablo und seine Einfachheit - sicher ist D2 weitaus besser, trotzdem habe ich mit dem ersten immer mal wieder Spaß. D2 würde ich nicht mehr spielen, weil es so umfangreich ist.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (3. Juli 2017)

Jetzt bin ich langsam doch etwas nervös, die Podcast Reihe reißt grad stark ein. Fehlt die Zeit? Themen? Was ist los? Ich vermisse den Podcast


----------



## Saibo7 (7. Juli 2017)

Kommt einem ja vor wie der Anfang vom Ende. Der Podcast kommt immer unregelmäßiger bis er gar nicht mehr kommt. Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen oder dürfen wir bald wieder mit regelmäßigen Podcasts rechnen?  Hoffentlich liegt es nur an dem guten Wetter^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juli 2017)

Sorry an alle, die sich wundern, wo die nächste Folge bleibt. Ich hatte verschlafen, hier ein Update zu machen. Hier die Info: *Der PC Games Podcast macht Sommerpause.* Wann genau wir den Betrieb wieder aufnehmen, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Mutmaßlich aber 1-2 Wochen vor der Gamescom.


----------



## MrFob (9. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sorry an alle, die sich wundern, wo die nächste Folge bleibt. Ich hatte verschlafen, hier ein Update zu machen. Hier die Info: *Der PC Games Podcast macht Sommerpause.* Wann genau wir den Betrieb wieder aufnehmen, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Mutmaßlich aber 1-2 Wochen vor der Gamescom.



Ahhh, gut zu wissen! Hatte schon befuerchtet ihr haettet den podcast ganz aufgegeben.
Na dann wuensche ich den podcastlern eine schoene Sommerpause!


----------



## Stirrling (13. Juli 2017)

Danke fürs Bescheid sagen.


----------



## nuker1 (5. August 2017)

Hi, 
Habe mir Sorgen um euch gemacht und deshalb mal wieder hier vorbei geschaut. Hoffe dass es möglichst schnell weiter geht, bin doch so gespannt auf Folge 400!  
Den Vorschlag, die Titel der Spiele etwas häufiger zu nennen kann ich nur unterstützen. 
Und habt ihr eigentlich schonmal etwas über die diversen Open World Sandbox Survival Games gemacht, oder sind euch die alle zu unfertig bzw.  gar nicht euer Ding? Ich habe bereits Rust, Ark und The Forrest ausprobiert, und war doch recht erstaunt wie unterschiedlich sie doch sein können. Habt ihr noch weitere Titel für mich? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Junker-Joerg (10. August 2017)

Moin moin,

Gefühlt ist ja Echtzeitstrategie
 gerade wieder auf dem Vormarsch.
 Wie schätzt ihr denn die Chancen 
auf ein mögliches Schlacht um 
Mittelerde 3 in nächster Zeit ein?


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2017)

Junker-Joerg schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Gefühlt ist ja Echtzeitstrategie
> gerade wieder auf dem Vormarsch.
> ...



och Leute ...
Es wird niemals wieder ein Schlacht um Mittelerde geben -.-
Es ist euch schon aufgefallen dass die nicht mehr von EA kommen sondern jetzt nur noch schlechte Fanfiction sind


----------



## RoxyYxor (15. August 2017)

Ist der PCG Podcast gestorben und keiner hats gemerkt?


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. August 2017)

Ne, nur Sommerurlaub, wie in den Kommentaren geschrieben 
Diesen Freitag legen wir wieder los.


----------



## T-Bow (17. August 2017)

Ist ein Redakteur später oder früher dazu verpflichtet, irgendwohin zu fliegen? Habt ihr Leute mit Flugangst im Team? Wer bezahlt die Reise- und Hotelkosten?*


----------



## fud1974 (23. August 2017)

>>Diesen Freitag legen wir wieder los.

Puh, das heißt die Durststrecke ist bald zu Ende!! 

*Schluchz*

Dann hört das Zittern der Hände vielleicht auch bald wieder auf..


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2017)

von (Pre-)E3 bis Gamescom ist schon recht lange gewesen stimmt. 

Freu mich auf den neuen Pod


----------



## Saibo7 (24. August 2017)

Ich hör mir jetzt schon die alten an....


----------



## raven212 (31. August 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ne, nur Sommerurlaub, wie in den Kommentaren geschrieben
> Diesen Freitag legen wir wieder los.




...also morgen oder meintest du letzte Woche?!?


----------



## dangee (31. August 2017)

hm ein viertel Jahr Pause?.. Nicht mal ein Special "worauf freu ich mich bei der Gamescom" mit Orakel und Nähkästchenplauderei (aka früher gab es diese oder jene Story)..
mich habt ihr Richtung gamespodcast erstmal verloren - nach den vollen, chronologisch gehörten 383 Folgen :/


----------



## Beast (1. September 2017)

Schade dass der Podcast offensichtlich so unbedeutend ist, dass niemand bei der PC Games sich dafür verantwortlich fühlt ihn fortzusetzen. Wenn außer Peter keiner Lust darauf hat, dann lasst es doch endgültig bleiben anstatt immer wieder falsche Versprechungen bezüglich einer Fortsetzung zu machen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr schade, da der PC Games Podcast immer meine #1 war. Bleiben noch der GA und der Play 4 Podcast.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2017)

Puuh.. jetzt wird der Entzug schon hart. 

Aber wir sollten fair bleiben: Wir wissen nicht, was hinter den Kulissen abgeht. Es machte ja für mich immer so den Eindruck, als würde der Podcast mehr oder minder innerhalb des Verlages nur "toleriert" werden... was, wenn es denn so ist,
schade wäre, denn wenn man allenthalben sagt dass Podcasts gerade boomen (tun sie das?) finde ich es irritierend dass von den Leuten mit Einfluss nicht mehr versucht wird darin mehr zu investieren. Aber das werden die Reds wohl
nicht beeinflussen können.

Mittlerweile lichtet sich in meinem Podcast-Catcher die Reihe der noch abzuspielenden Podcasts, viele Podcasts gehen hinter die Patreon - Wall (was ihr gutes Recht ist) so dass nur noch die Free-Episoden für mich übrigbleiben, dann der längere Ausfall der PCGames jetzt..
klar könnte ich auch einen via Patreon  einen Podcast unterstützen... aber wie gesagt, dann wohl auch nur einen bis zwei. Ich frag mich ob die Leute dauerhaft für mehrere Podcasts auf einmal das Geld lockermachen werden.

Sieht für mich momentan nach einer Bereinigung des Marktes eventuell aus...

@Peter: Wenn Du noch da bist und willens (und in der Lage) was zum Stand zu sagen, woran es liegt.. keine Zeit da momentan alle Reds ausgelastet? Auch eine ehrliche Ansage ob Motivationsprobleme vorliegen (weil mangelnde Wertschätzung von den Hörern in jeglicher Form) würde ich nicht schlimm finden (und diejenigen, die das dann negativ auffassen, haben eh immer was zu meckern), aber Klarheit wäre schon schön.... ja ich weiß, der Druck, der Druck! 

Aber sieh es positiv, es gibt offensichtlich Leute, denen liegt was an eurem Podcast, auch wenn sie sich (leider!!) selten bis nie äußern und (leider Part 2) auch nix haben springen lassen für die Kaffeekasse, aber es gibt sie...


----------



## Junker-Joerg (6. September 2017)

Könnt ihr dann wenn es wieder los geht den Podcast auch bei Spotify veröffentlichen? Da gibt es ja so eine Podcast-funktion...


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. September 2017)

Nach den letzten Wochen wird das sicher kaum noch jemand überraschen, aber ich habe dennoch die traurige Pflicht, das Ende des Podcasts in seiner jetzigen Form zu verkünden. Eine Mischung aus zeitlichen, wirtschaftlichen und personellen Gründen hat dazu geführt, dass eine wöchentliche Show keinen Sinn mehr ergibt - ob das Format in Zukunft zurückkehrt, entweder in seiner alten Form oder nur noch als Special-Podcast zu besonderen Anlässen ohne feste Terminbindung, ist derzeit offen.

Ganz persönlich tut es mir natürlich Leid für alle da draußen, die sich gerne weitere Folgen des PCG Podcast gewünscht haben. Ich glaube aber auch, dass heute keiner sagen kann, wir hätten in den letzten acht Jahren auf der faulen Haut gelegen. Über die Jahre ist viel Schweiß, Blut und Tränen in den Podcast geflossen. Ich selbst bin nun seit gut 300 Folgen dabei gewesen und habe viele davon als Diskussionsleiter und Organisator betreut. Und ganz ehrlich: So schön es war, mit den Kollegen vor dem Mikrofon in lockerer Runde zu quatschen - den Aufwand, eben diese Kollegen für den Podcast zu rekrutieren und die Themen auszuwählen, werde ich nicht vermissen. Im Gegenteil, in den letzten Wochen habe ich durch das Fehlen des wöchentlichen Podcasts viel mehr "echte Arbeit" zustande gebracht. Und den Kollegen geht es da sicher ähnlich.

Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass wir es nicht wertschätzen, wie manche Hörer hier seit Folge 1 am Ball geblieben sind. Überhaupt: Ihr da draußen seid die besten Hörer/Fans der Welt! Danke für viele tolle Geschenke, für Fresspakete und Fassbrausen, für Bier und Äppler, für Plätzchen und und Kuchen! Und natürlich: Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit, für eure Treue, für spannende Hörerfragen und liebe Mails, für nette Worte und das Klingeln im Spendenbeutel. Danke an alle, die nur wegen des Podcasts ein Abo der PC Games abgeschlossen haben! Es war eine tolle Zeit 
Ich hoffe, ihr bleibt Heft und/oder Webseite trotzdem erhalten. Und vielleicht stauben wir in Zukunft ja doch noch mal das Mikro ab und lassen uns in die tiefen Ledersessel im Keller des Verlagsgebäudes plumpsen, um ungeschminkt und mit nur einem Hauch von Struktur über PC-Spiele zu schwatzen. Wer weiß, was die Zukunft bringt?

Was bleibt, ist euch auf die Podcasts der Kollegen von Games Aktuell und Play4 zu verweisen - hier hört ihr sicher auch mal von Zeit zu Zeit die ein oder bekannte Stimme aus dem PC Games Podcast, schließlich arbeiten wir alle unter einem Dach und bilden eine große Redaktion. In diesem Sinne: Servus, macht's gut, auf Wiederhören!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. September 2017)

Mir persönlich würde so ein Podcast auch einmal im Monat reichen. Das wöchentliche hab ich eh nie verstanden. Da kommen doch gar nicht genug relevante Themen zusammen, und Zeit zur Vorbereitung hat man auch weniger.


----------



## MrFob (6. September 2017)

Oh, das ist aber sehr schade! Ich war seit Folge 1 dabei, habe jede einzelne Folge gehoert und sehr genossen (der PCG Podcast war immer mein Go-To Podcast waehrend meines woechentlichen Supermarkt-Einkaufs am Samstag). Ich kann sogar fuer mich beanspruchen, dass ich damals nach Folge 1 im Kommentar-Bereich eine Wortspielkasse vorgeschlagen habe, woraus dann ein paar Folgen darauf der Gong entstanden ist. 

Es ist also wirklich schade fuer mich zu lesen, dass der Podcast nicht mehr zurueck kommt. Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes uebrig als einfach mal Danke zu sagen, fuer 8 Jahre gute Unterhaltung und Infos, die es von euch allwoechentlich auf die Ohren gegeben hat. War immer eine super sympathische Runde und es hat richtig Spass gemacht, euch zu den neuesten Themen oder auch mal skurrilen Hoererfragen zuzuhoeren.

Hoffentlich laesst sich in Zukunft einmal ein weniger stressiges Format einrichten (z.B. wie von LouisLoiselle vorgeschlagen). Ich wuerde mich drueber freuen.


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2017)

Sehr schade!
Die angegebenen Gründe sind aber verständlich.

Danke für die Mühe, die ihr alle in den Podcast investiert habt!

Auch wenn ich selbst wenig Fragen gestellt habe, hat mir die direkte Interaktion mit der Community immer sehr gut gefallen.
Die informelle Art war sehr unterhaltsam und hat mir viele Redakteure näher gebracht als es Videos/Artikel getan haben.


Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Communitypodcast (mitzuwirken)?
Das ist sicher nicht so einfach und wir werden den Aufwand selbst zu spüren bekommen.
Aber ein Versuch würde ja nicht schaden.


----------



## MrFob (7. September 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Communitypodcast (mitzuwirken)?
> Das ist sicher nicht so einfach und wir werden den Aufwand selbst zu spüren bekommen.
> Aber ein Versuch würde ja nicht schaden.



Im Prinzip eine schoene Idee. Ich bin leider in einer anderen Zeitzone (6 Stunden hinter Deutschland) + Vollzeit-Job unter Tags, waere also schwierig fuer mich an so was teilzunehmen..


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2017)

Ich hab zur Zeit meist Spätschicht, gerade erst Feierabend. Passt! 
Dafür muss ich am WE meist arbeiten.

Es wäre natürlich schwierig, immer alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Aber andere Podcasts haben ja auch wechselnde Teilnehmer und bekommen das hin.

An sich klingt podcasten ja sehr einfach, aber das Schneiden soll wohl einen Großteil der Arbeit ausmachen.


----------



## Saibo7 (7. September 2017)

Seit Folge 1 dabei und der letzte Podcast den ich noch gehört habe bzw. den es noch gab. Wirklich sehr schade

Weiß hier jemand wie man sein Konto hier löscht? Kann den Knopf nicht finden....is fast wie bei facebook hier


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2017)

Saibo7 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand wie man sein Konto hier löscht? Kann den Knopf nicht finden....is fast wie bei facebook hier


http://forum.pcgames.de/website/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html


----------



## LOX-TT (7. September 2017)

sehr schade. Aber alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei. 

Vielleicht gibts ja eines Tages ein Revival, wäre schön  wenn nicht ist es aber auch ok.

Danke Jungs und Mädels von PC-Games für die fast 400 großartigen Podcasts über viele, viele Jahre hinweg.


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2017)

Erstmal vorweg: Danke für die vielen Podcastfolgen! Ist natürlich schade, dass es so zuendegehen muss. Aber irgendwie war es absehbar.

Und ja, wegen euch (Podcastern..) habe ich ein Abo für das Heft abgeschlossen... 



Zybba schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Communitypodcast (mitzuwirken)?
> Das ist sicher nicht so einfach und wir werden den Aufwand selbst zu spüren bekommen.
> Aber ein Versuch würde ja nicht schaden.



Prinzipiell ja, bin ja schon seit Atari VCS2600 Zeiten dabei (jup) und höre auch Podcasts rauf und runter... aber hören macht einen natürlich
noch lange nicht zum Podcast-Schaffenden...

Aber rein als Versuchsballon wäre das schon mal interessant wie das so ist, mit mehreren sowas einzusprechen.

Erinnert mich an die Podcast-Frühzeit, da waren viele just aus Spaß an der Freude unterwegs, mit gräulicher Tonqualität aber Herz bei der Sache,
das hat sich natürlich im Laufe der Jahre "professionalisiert". Heute müsste man den Leuten wohl erst mal ausdrücklich sagen dass bei einen Hobby Podcast
es technisch nicht so dolle klingt da viele bestimmt erst mal nur mit Headset dabei wären, ohne Studio Mikrofon....


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2017)

Community-Podcasts gab es ja bereits. Einige hier (mich eingeschlossen) haben da auch mitgemacht. Ein "Test" wäre somit nicht mehr nötig.

Community-Podcast: Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Community-Podcasts gab es ja bereits. Einige hier (mich eingeschlossen) haben da auch mitgemacht. Ein "Test" wäre somit nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> Community-Podcast: Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de



Oh, cool.. der kam mir bisher gar nicht unter!  Wusste ja nicht dass das schon soweit gediehen war. 

Die muss ich mir mal reinziehen..


----------



## SmokeOnFire (7. September 2017)

EDIT: Man sollte erstmal alles lesen


Also dann: Es wäre echt schön, wenn der Podcast zumindest in anderem Rythmus möglich wäre, z.B. einen pro Ausgabe oder sowas. Vielleicht gibts da irgendwo einen Tag nach dem Druckschluss wo genug Leute mal Luft haben für die Runde.

Grüße 
Smoke


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Community-Podcasts gab es ja bereits.


Ah, danke! Den kannte ich bisher nicht.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein "Test" wäre somit nicht mehr nötig.


Nur weil du bereits solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast, gilt das ja nicht automatisch für andere.


----------



## KylRoy (7. September 2017)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die zahlreichen spaßigen Stunden die wir euren Plaudereien lauschen durften.

War ein Fan davon. 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bow (7. September 2017)

Sehr schade, wenngleich verständlich. Habe den PC Games-Podcast bzw. Podcast allgemein erst vor wenigen Jahren entdeckt und habe mich sozusagen "hochgehört" und euch so besser kennengelernt. Besonders dankbar bin ich euch für die Zeit-Inhaltsangabe und natürlich für den ein oder anderen Lacher. Vielen Dank für die ganzen Podcasts!


----------



## Stirrling (7. September 2017)

Ich hatte es fast befürchtet, da so lange nichts mehr von euch zu hören war. Irgendwie trifft mich das sehr, als ob ein Kumpel vom wöchentlichen Stammtisch angerufen hätte "Ey, wir wollen nicht mehr, daß du dabei bist!"

Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber der PC Games  Podcast in all seinen Iterationen war der, der mir und meinen Spielgewohnheiten am nächsten kam und mich auch am Besten repräsentierte: PC Fokus, quer durch alle Genres, die Konsolen werden aber auch genossen (nur die Aversion gegen Hardware Themen erstaunte mich). Die wöchentliche Erscheinungsweise war mir sehr recht, denn so gab es immer Luft für Anekdoten, und auch für manche mehr oder weniger interne Stories aus der Redaktion - denn, wenn man die Leute mal einfach drauf los reden läßt, wird es authentischer. Außerdem kam das dem "Stammtischcharakter" auch am nächsten.
Immer gewundert hat mich eure Abneigung über Spiele zu reden, die schon ein paar Wochen draußen waren. Nachvollziehbar, da ihr natürlich auch Stück  für Stück dem Phantom "so aktuell wie möglich" nachjagen musstet. 
Aber die meisten Spieler werden wohl nicht in den ersten 14 Tagen nach Release  die Games durch und damit abgeschlossen haben. So hätte man auch später nochmal bei Themenflaute auf Games Rückbezug nehmen können, die schon ein paar Wochen alt sind. Was heißt überhaupt Themenflaute? Ich hab mir auch gerne die Stories zu den gebaggerten Gräben angehört, die die Autos vor eurem Verlagsgebäude von der Straße abgeschnitten haben, oder euer Umzug ins neue Gebäude etc. . Kein Gamingbezug, aber uns brachte das das Redaktionsleben etwas näher. Und auch euch als Menschen. 
Wie schon weiter oben jemand schrieb, war es sehr angenehm, den Berichten zuzuhören ohne die kontrollierte/redigierte Umgebung eines Textes Print/Online oder im Video. Der Podcast kommt dem "frei von der Leber weg" noch am nächsten. Man weiß, was man von den jeweiligen Autoren zu erwarten hat und kann ihre Meinungen besser einschätzen. Das ist für mich kein Personenkult, sondern Beitrag zur Kaufberatung. Auch der ein oder andere Rant im Podcast wäre wirklich ein Transkript als Kolumne wert gewesen.

Videos sind nicht mein Ding, ich mag es schon immer, einem Spiel informiert (Preview, Test, Podcastbericht), aber auch neugierig (wie sieht es in Bewegung aus, wie hört und fühlt es sich an?), gegenüber zu treten. Außerdem habe ich durch Familie und Arbeit wenig Freizeit am Rechner, deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage "Zocken oder Test-/Preview-Videos gucken?" eigentlich nicht. Wenns geht, wird gespielt. Deswegen auch das seltene Feedback meinerseits.
Diese Umstände machen aber gerade für mich die Kombination aus PC Games Magazin + PC Games Podcast zur perfekten Lösung. Leider muß ich jetzt auf den von mir sehr, von euch un- geliebten Teil verzichten. 

Ich habe auch den schleichenden und traurigen Niedergang des M!Casts mitverfolgt. Ulrich hat immer wieder versucht, da was auf die Beine zu stellen. Seit der Einstellung interessiert mich die M!Games nicht mehr. Mir fehlt dort einfach der Audiopart, der die Personalie im Heft persönlicher machte.

Ich hab übrigens '12 nach langem Kioskkauf wegen des PCG Casts gleich ZWEI Abos abgeschlossen. D3 hatte auch seinen kleinen Anteil daran, aber trotzdem. Dem PC Games Magazin werde ich treu bleiben. Irgendwo möchte ich ja clickbaitfrei meine PC Spiele Infos her bekommen - und das ist online nicht einfacher geworden. Mit der Verzögerung durch Redaktionsschluss und Druck kann ich leben, da ich auch meist weit nach Release spiele.
(Hier mal kurz Entschuldigung für mein strukturloses Geschreibsel.) 

Ich möchte mich natürlich auch für die vielen Jahre bedanken (seit 2010 hörte ich den PCG Cast, rückwirkend ab der #1), die ihr uns Autofahrten mit Staus, Sport, Gassigehen, Hausarbeit, Grinden im MMOG, Einkaufen, Gartenarbeiten, Nachtschichten,  Krankenhausaufenthalte und Krankgeschrieben sein, einsame Momente und Lebensabschnitte, das Einschlafen nachts,  Radfahren, Reisen, in der Badewanne, auf dem Klo und so weiter und so weiter, versüßt habt! Danke an Peter, der ja wirklich in die Rolle des Hosts, Produzenten, etc geschlüpft ist, um ihn auf den Beinen zu halten, 
danke an die ganzen anderen Redis, die bei Peters Abwesenheit trotzdem ne Runde zusammenbekommen haben, sogar Felix, der immer der Unwilligste zu sein schien - und was höre ich dem gerne zu, wenn der ein Game zerlegt - oder es anpreist.
Danke auch an Wolfgang, Petra und wer sonst noch seine Position meistens NICHT benutzt hat, um euch vom podcasten abzuhalten!

Play4, GA und Buffed! höre ich mir auch immer an, ich hoffe wirklich, zumindest im GA Podcast jetzt häufiger mal von euch jemanden zu hören. Felix war für Shadow Tactics (Super: Kaufbefehl!) ja schon da(auch wenns um die PS4 Fassung ging). Die können ein bisschen mehr PC dringend gebrauchen.

Grüße und alles Gute euch!




PS @ Community: Welchen Cast soll ich denn jetzt hören, wenn ich jede Woche über PC Games, und zwar nicht monothematisch, sondern breit, was hören will? Mir fällt da erstmal nur der MoMoCa ein. Und der ist  natürlich sehr auf GG ausgerichtet.


----------



## DonRossignole (7. September 2017)

Stirrling schrieb:


> PS @ Community: Welchen Cast soll ich denn jetzt hören, wenn ich jede Woche über PC Games, und zwar nicht monothematisch, sondern breit, was hören will? Mir fällt da erstmal nur der MoMoCa ein. Und der ist  natürlich sehr auf GG ausgerichtet.



Also viele von euch hier werden den Pod schon kennen aber mein lieber Stirrling, ich kann Dir und allen anderen
*"Auf ein Bier"* von André Peschke und Jochen Gebauer sowie Sebastian Stange nur wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Über externe Konkurenzverweise wird sich hier ja wohl niemand mehr beschweren.

@ Peter
Wirklich schade, schade! Danke dennoch für viele gute und unterhaltsame Folgen. Ich stimme meinen "Vorrednern" in allen Punkten ihres Lobes zu. Der Cast bringt die Redaktion und die Leser/ Höhrer deutlich näher zusammen.
Überlegt es euch aber bitte wirklich nochmal, ob ihr eure Magazinformate nicht doch durch einen monatlichen Podcast unterstützen wollt. So zum vollzogenen Abgabetermin hin, wenn sowieso ein gewisser, stressbedingter Irrsinn ein vernünftiges Schreiben verunmöglicht (?)

Und wenn ihr es mit der sicher deutlich geschrumpften Mannstärke nicht mehr alleine stemmen könnt, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr regelmäßig den GA-Podcast heimsuchen und mitgestalten würdet.

Vale,
DerDon


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2017)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Ich hatte es fast befürchtet, da so lange nichts mehr von euch zu hören war.





Stirrling schrieb:


> PS @ Community: Welchen Cast soll ich denn jetzt hören, wenn ich jede Woche über PC Games, und zwar nicht monothematisch, sondern breit, was hören will? Mir fällt da erstmal nur der MoMoCa ein. Und der ist  natürlich sehr auf GG ausgerichtet.


Schau mal in den Thread hier:
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/9358177-gute-podcasts.html#post10058313
Viele davon sind aber monothematisch.

Ein reiner PC Podcast fällt mir leider nicht ein. Wobei das auf den PC Games Podcast ja auch nur eingeschränkt zutraf.
Aus dem verlinkten Thread dürften Spieleveteranen/Rumblepack noch am ehesten was für dich sein.


----------



## Stirrling (8. September 2017)

Auf ein Bier ist in meiner Rotation drin, genau so wie ein paar andere aus der Liste. HookedFM aber habe bisher noch nicht angetestet zB. .
Werde mir nochmal ein paar andere raussuchen, um den Sweetspot zu finden, den vorher PCG getroffen hat.

Dass es keine reinen PC Casts gibt, liegt ja vllt auch an dem schwindenden Interesse. Viele PC Spieler nutzen auch Konsolen, aber wenige PS4 & Co. Spieler zocken auch am PC. Da hört man sich vermutlich eher den GA Podcast an.  Der scheint ja gut zu laufen. Oder Thomas legt Wert darauf.


----------



## fud1974 (8. September 2017)

"Auf ein Bier" hatte ich bei mir auch in der Rotation, aber viele Meinungen waren fernab meiner Positionen, ich fand da auf Dauer keine Gemeinsamkeiten.

Zu meiner Überraschung gibt es ja den "Plauschangriff" wieder (Relaunch 2015, hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen), früher von GameOne, jetzt von den Rocketbeans aber dieselben Macher.  Dieser Podcast war ja mit einer der ersten Podcast der Videospiele und "Nerdkram"
behandelte in Deutschland. Wissen offensichtlich heute viele nicht mehr dass da Pionierarbeit geleistet worden ist.  Finde ich in mancherlei Hinsicht bis heute unerreicht, ist aber sehr oft eher konsolenorientiert. Aber vielleicht doch für den einen oder anderen interessant.

Die erste Folge zum Relaunch mit der eher schlechten Tonqualität nicht als Maßstab nehmen, das wird dann aber der nächsten Folge gleich besser...

Reine PC Podcasts fallen mir auch keine ein, aber macht wahrscheinlich in der Form ja auch schon länger keinen Sinn mehr, hat man ja auch am PCGames Podcast gemerkt dass er eigentlich kein "reiner" PC orientierter Cast mehr war, aber die Plattform wird ja in mehrerlei Hinsicht
eh immer unwichtiger... ist ja fast immer nur noch die Frage "wie gut ist der PC Port".

Ehrlich gesagt beschäftigt mich die Frage "was geht ab bei PCGames" mehr als spezifisch die nach dem Podcast... man macht sich ja doch Gedanken welche Umstände dazu beigetragen haben könnten dass für den Podcast keine Zeit / Lust / Energie mehr da war.

Eventuell mehr Arbeit mit weniger Leuten? Natürlich nur Spekulation.. aber wir alle wissen wie es auf dem Markt aussieht, Print ist mehr als schwierig, und Monetarisierung Online auch ein großes Thema.... 

Ich finde den Niedergang der Fachmagazine schade, egal aus welcher Ecke, die Leute beschäftigen sich weniger tiefschürfend mit Sachen und schauen sich nur oberflächlich alles an. Ich schätze mehr Tiefgang, mehr als Aktualität, da war Print für mich nicht verkehrt. Aber das scheint heute
nur noch eine eingeschränkte Zielgruppe zu finden..


----------



## KylRoy (8. September 2017)

Ich höre jede Woche den PC Gamer Podcast. Das ist fast dasselbe, allerdings sollte man in der Schule beim Englischunterricht nicht gepennt haben.

https://youtu.be/R_xVU0_-YyA

Gibt's natürlich auch an den üblichen Quellen.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tofu-Cannon (10. September 2017)

Hallo Podcast'ler,

sehr schade, das lesen zu müssen ... traurig ist auch das "Wie" hinsichtlich dem Ende des Podcasts ... da hätte ich mir wenigstens eine Abschiedfolge gewünscht um dem Ganzen einen offiziellen Anstrich zu verleihen. So hat man das Gefühl, als wäre Euch der Stecker gezogen worden oder es hätte wirklich niemand außer Peter überhaupt Bock drauf gehabt ...  

Naja, sei's wie's sei. Vielen Dank für 383 Folgen und Euch weiterhin alles Gute!

Grüße Tofu-Cannon


----------



## Elefantenjongleur (10. September 2017)

Liebes Podcastteam!
Ich hatte ja nie verstanden, warum Ihr das Patreongeld nicht einfach Euren Vorgesetzten gebt um zu zeigen, dass der Podcast auch Geld einbringen kann (und dann offiziell unterstützt wird). Vermutlich, weil sie über die Peanuts nur gelacht hätten. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wäre er ja tatsächlich zu einem Standbein geworden? Eine Sparte, die der PC Games nämlich nach wie vor fehlt ist ein subjektives Konzept ala RockPaperShotgun oder WASD. Ich verstehe voll und ganz, dass sich das PC Games Magazin nicht verändern kann um neue Leser zu bekommen, sondern Veränderungen eher zum Wegfall von Lesern führt. Aber ganz im Ernst: Wenn die PC Games mehr Kolumnen und mehr subjektive Berichterstattung (online oder print) anbieten würde, wäre mir diese Sparte 10 Euro im Monat wert.
Patreon ist immer noch ein Gedanke wert, finde ich, um diesen Bereich zu finanzieren. Meine Unterstütztung habt Ihr sicher.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. September 2017)

Patreon ist so eine Blase, denke ich. Wie soll das auf Dauer funktionieren? Es erstaunt mich ja schon, wenn ich so mitbekomme, dass Stay Forever oder Auf ein Bier um die 10.000 Euro im Monat da einnehmen. Aber wieviele Leute sind bereit da wirklich zu spenden? Wieviele Spendensuchende verträgt der deutsche Gamingmarkt? Irgendwann ist es so viel, dass da alles zusammenbricht, weil sich die 10.000 Spendenwilligen auf 1000 Angebote aufteilen. Sicherlich sind Stay Forever und Auf ein Bier Ausnahmeerscheinungen, weil da in der Szene bekannte Macher hinterstehen (interessanter Podcast zum Thema über solche Finanzierungen, der aktuelle der Gamestar mit Fabian Siegesmund als Gast) und es Hooked ohne die Vorgeschichte der beiden Macher bei Giga sicherlich nicht in der Form gegeben hätte, wobei es gerade Hooked nötiger hätte Unterstützer zu haben als Auf ein Bier oder Stay Forever, weil die Leute dort auch problemlos andere Jobs bekommen bzw. ja sogar noch anderwertig arbeiten. 

Generell sehe ich es einfach als schwierig an in Internertzeiten inkl. You Tube und Twitch mit Spiele-Berichterstattung Geld zu verdienen. Dies klappt meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich durch den bekannten Namen und die wiederum leben halt stark von den Altfans (PC Games, Gamers Global, Auf ein Bier). Ein paar ganz wenige schaffen es dann auch von Null auf bekannt zu werden, wie ich das allerdings sehe dann hauptsächlich durch neue Konsumentenschichten (siehe die YT Stars wie Gronkh). Das sind dann letztlich fast altersbedingte generationstrennende Medien, die dort konsumiert werden (selbstredend mit Schnittmengen). 

Letztlich ist Vielfalt nicht immer besser, nämlich dann, wenn die Großen es sich nicht mehr leisten können durch Qualität und Berichterstattungen, die Kleine nicht schaffen können, mangels Resourcen und Kontakten wirklich gut zu informieren. Ich wünschte ein wenig, der Markt wäre groß genug, wie der englischsprachige, für zwei bis drei große Player und einen Haufen kleine als Ergänzung und Kontrapunkt.

PS: Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es den PC Games Podcast in der Form nicht mehr gibt, er war eine erfrischende Abwechslung, da nicht sonderlich politisch korrekt, die meisten "professionellen" Podcasts achten da einfach extrem drauf ja nicht anzuecken und gehen mir teilweise mit ihrer PC-Haltung ein wenig auf den Senkel, da sie dabei vergessen, dass es dabei immer noch um Unterhaltung geht.


----------



## BurningCat (10. September 2017)

oh man wie schade, aber verständlich.
Hoffe es wird wenigstens Sondersendungen geben. Das wäre schon super!
Ich habe euch auch seit dem ersten Podcast gehört und hab super viel Zeit "mit" euch verbracht  
Naja dann werde ich wohl auf play4 oder games aktuell umschwenken, vielleicht seit ihr dort ja auch hin und wieder mal...

Danke und viel erfolg noch!


----------



## fud1974 (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Patreon ist so eine Blase, denke ich. Wie soll das auf Dauer funktionieren? Es erstaunt mich ja schon, wenn ich so mitbekomme, dass Stay Forever oder Auf ein Bier um die 10.000 Euro im Monat da einnehmen. Aber wieviele Leute sind bereit da wirklich zu spenden? Wieviele Spendensuchende verträgt der deutsche Gamingmarkt? Irgendwann ist es so viel, dass da alles zusammenbricht, weil sich die 10.000 Spendenwilligen auf 1000 Angebote aufteilen.



Ja, das frage ich mich auch. 

Irgendwie ringt man ja schon bald Jahrzehnte (ja wirklich) um das Thema "Micropayments" um Dienstleistungen im Internet zu finanzieren... das war schon ein Thema, da war ich noch jung  (und das ist bei mir echt schon einen ganzen Tacken her),  damals konnten die Seiten - wenn sie sich gut positioniert hatten - 
noch gut von Werbung leben (die gute alte Bannerwerbung ohne viel Gedöns), aber man fragte sich schon, "was kommt danach". 

Ich weiß das noch weil ich über 2 Ecken selbst in dem Business etwas mit drin steckte. Hätte man uns damals gesagt "im Jahre 2017 gibt es immer noch keine gute Lösung dafür" .. hmm.. ich wäre auf unsere Reaktion gespannt gewesen.

Irgendwie hat da noch nie was richtig geklappt, die Höhepunkte waren echt "flattr" (kennt das noch jemand?) und jetzt "Patreon"..  
irgendwie ist das der Höhepunkt der sich sich in Bezug auf Unterstützung/Finanzierung von Online-Angeboten bisher gebildet hat..  irgendwie ist das ganz schön dürftig.

Mir wäre als "Content-Creator" wie man so auf Denglish schön sagt angst und bange.. man hat nur die Wahl zwischen Werbung schalten 
(die nicht mehr so viel bringt und wo man die Herrschaft über den eigenen Internet-Auftritt gefühlt ein ganzes Stück weit aufgibt, da die Werbenetzwerke dann da Sachen reinspielen die im günstigsten Falle
mal gerne das Layout der Hauptseite auf irgendeinem Device zerreissen oder arge Sicherheits oder Privacy Probleme mit sich bringen) oder man versucht die Leute anderweitig zum Bezahlen zu bringen.. 

Nur, wie schon vom Vorredner gesagt, ich bezweifle dass für alle Schaffenden im Netz genügend Zahlungswillige da sind... natürlich haben alle fleissig konsumiert
so lange der Content noch mehr oder minder "frei" war, aber bei mehreren Sachen quasi ein Abo abschließen? 

Das werden sich viele überlegen befürchte ich......

Trotzdem muss ich auch sagen dass der Niedergang des PCGames Podcast irgendwie für mich ein falsches Signal ist.. dafür können die Reds natürlich nix dafür!  Den Schuh müssen sich wohl andere anziehen. 

Aber generell habe ich den Eindruck - und das sage ich als Abonnent  (der vom PCGames Podcast dazu "geworben" wurde)- dass die PCGames irgendwie nicht so richtig weiß wo sie hin soll.

Für mich wirkt der Auftritt generell etwas angestaubt... im Vergleich dazu wirkt die Gamestar - ich muss den Vergleich mal bringen - in vielerlei Hinsicht frischer und dynamischer.. wohlgemerkt, das bezieht sich NICHT auf den Content!! Ich bin PCGames Abonnent, nicht Gamestar Abonnent und das hat auch seine Gründe.

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren dass es an einer starken Vision fehlt wie es weitergehen soll.. man will nicht viel ändern, weil man die verbliebenen Kunden nicht abschrecken will.. verständlich! 

Aber irgendwie verharrt man auch im Status Quo und hofft, dass man so über die Runden kommt, so mein Eindruck, der natürlich nur von außen und ohne tiefere Sachkenntnis daherkommt....

Mal konkret ein kleines Beispiel: Alleine schon das Drama mit dem Video bei dem Podcast.. hab ich das richtig in Erinnerung dass das mal ging, dann wieder nicht, die Kamera kaputt war etc. ? 

Und da kam keiner von höherer Stelle an und hat mal von sich aus gesagt "Okay Jungs, wir machen das jetzt wenigstens mal halbwegs ordentlich dass ihr eine funktionierende Kamera habt und wir sorgen auch dafür, dass sie weiterhin funktioniert!  Mit Podcasts werden wir zwar nix verdienen, aber wir müssen auch da am Ball bleiben!" ?

Auf mich wirkt das so als hätte man euch - gnädigerweise - "mal machen" lassen.. und das war schon Entgegenkommen dass ihr das machen durftet. Dass dann überhaupt fast 400 Folgen zustande kamen grenzt im Nachhinein an ein Wunder finde ich, wenn so ein Projekt keine nachhaltige Unterstützung erfährt.

Ich möchte nochmal wiederholen dass das nur der Eindruck ist, wie es bei mir angekommen ist..  aber diese "Kundensicht" - so unfair manchmal die Kunden mit ihrer beschränkten Sicht auch sind - ist ja auch  nicht unrelevant..


----------



## Elefantenjongleur (11. September 2017)

Wie viel Geld bräuchtet Ihr denn, damit sich der Podcast wöchentlich lohnt? 1.000 Euro? 10.000? Wie wäre es mit Podast viermal im Jahr plus Patreon mit Finanzierungszielen: Ab xy Euro zweimonatlich, ab xy Euro monatlich usw. 
Ich wäre mit 10 Euro im Monat dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## Stirrling (11. September 2017)

Zunächst mal danke für die Tipps, wobei ich gar nicht so weit das Thema wechseln wollte. Immerhin ist es natürlich noch der PC Games Podcast Beitrag 

Damit das eine Zukunft hat, muß bei den Patreonsachen einfach irgendwann Schluß sein mit den Stretchgoals - ab einer kritischen Masse von "Patrons"  sollte der Beitrag sinken. Ich denke nicht, daß auf Dauer mehr Content zu mehr Qualität führt. Und wenn die aktuell zB 5$ Pledges irgendwann auf 3$ runtergingen, bei gleicher Leistung - dann wären auch mehr Hörer bereit, mitzumachen. So bleibt die Summe  gleich, aber der Kundenkreis wächst.

Umgekehrt gilt das Gleiche: solange es keine Wale gibt, die zu Beginn ein Projekt unterstützen, ist dieses immer ein Verlustgeschäft. Gerade deswegen sind ja auch die meisten Sachen aus Hobbyprojekten entstanden. 

Nehmen wir an, 50 Leute wären tatsächlich bereit, 10$ pro Monat für einen PCG Podcast zu geben, wieviel bleibt davon übrig?  Sagen wir 370€ oder so. Gar nicht so wenig, aber ob das reichte, um 3-4 Leute jede Woche 1-2h plus Cutter zu blocken und von der wichtigen Arbeit abzuhalten? Es fehlen die 500 Leute, die bereit sind, 1 oder 2$ zu bezahlen. Und das ist eine Sache, die mMn doch irgendwie vom Online Abo oder Heftabo mitfinanziert werden könnte. Und trotzdem dann frei verfügbar sein.

Sowas setzt natürlich voraus, daß ein Podcast auch von den Entscheidern befürwortet wird. Bei GS, wo der Podcast ja vor vielen Jahren schon mal lief, habe ich das Gefühl, daß Micha sich da stark für gemacht hat - und der ist ja auch in der Chefredaktion - und deswegen läuft das wieder. 

Das sind natürlich alles Gedanken, die ihr euch schon gemacht habt. Ich kann nur sagen, ich wäre dabei - vielleicht nicht als 10-Jahre-Dauerspender, aber um den Motor wieder ans laufen zu bringen, auf jeden Fall.


Kleiner Nachtrag zu den "Spendenwilligen": Vor 15 Jahren haben mehrere Hunderttausend Computerspieler Monat für Monat bereitwillig 7€+ hingelegt für Content. Der Bedarf ist heute noch immer da. Heute bezahlen die Leute zB fürs "Fernsehen": Netflix & Co.
Die Nutzer sind schon bereit, Geld auszugeben. Aber für Dinge, die sie sonst nicht bekommen können in der Qualität. Im reichweiten- und werbefinanzierten Bereich steigt die Qualität nicht, sondern sinkt in einer Abwärtsspirale (ich vergleiche das mit dem Kabelfernsehen, was vor ca 30 Jahren der heiße Shit war, und jetzt ist nix mehr übrig). 
Und hier sind uA die Magazine gefragt, die ein Qualitäts-Standing haben (und es hoffentlich auch noch lange behalten), die Nutzer weiterhin mit ruhig aufbereiteten Beiträgen und auch Produkttests zu informieren. Ich meine, Beharrlichkeit würde belohnt.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2017)

Problem beim Patreon für den den PC Games Podcast ist aber ja, dass die Podcastler da selbst erst mal nichts von haben, denn sie bekommen ja nur weiterhin ihr normales Gehalt. Und ob der Verlag, im Fall dass genug Geld zusammenkommt um noch einen Redakteur einzustellen, dies auch tun würde, und von welcher Dauer das dann wäre, das ist eben ein gewaltiger Knackpunkt. 

Auch die Ausstattung, die ja nur Einmal-Anschaffungen sind, ist ja eigentlich im Verlag vorhanden. Kameras und gute Mikros muss es ja schon für die sonstigen Videos geben. Hier könnte ich mir das sogar noch eher vorstellen, dass man einen einmaligen Spendenaufruf für neues Podcast-Equipment macht, ähnlich wie es Gamers Global ständig tut.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (12. September 2017)

Da muss ich doch mal meinen Account entstauben:

Als Hörer aller Folgen möchte ich mich für die Unterhaltung während der Spät- und Wochenenddienste bedanken.

Der Podcast hat mich jeder Woche einmal hier her gebracht.  Um ehrlich zu sein, hat für mich reddit und das Steamforum die Hauptseite mit ihren zusammengewürfelten Meldungen als Anlaufstelle für PC Spiele Infos lange ersetzt.

Auch mein Abo (seit 2002) habe ich in den letzten Jahren immer als Unterstützung für den Podcast gesehen. Der Podcast hat einfach immer mehr Details bieten können, als ein Test auf nur zwei, drei Seiten.

Tatsächlich wundere ich mich gelegentlich, dass es überhaupt noch eine Printausgabe gibt. Es gab ja mehr als genug Andeutungen im Podcast, dass wir uns nicht mehr in der goldenen Zeit der PC Magazine befinden.

Letzte Woche habe ich dann dies bei reddit gesehen, man muss wohl Prioritäten setzen:
https://imgur.com/c1OxjFF


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2017)

Weird_Sheep schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich dann dies bei reddit gesehen, man muss wohl Prioritäten setzen:
> https://imgur.com/c1OxjFF


WTF
Bitte sag mir, dass das Fake ist!


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> WTF
> Bitte sag mir, dass das Fake ist!



Computec Shop


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2017)

Man muss dazu aber erwähnen, auch wenn da PC Games oben steht, hat keiner aus der eigentlichen PC Games Redaktion an diesem Heft gearbeitet.
Für diese Bookazines haben wir eine eigene Abteilung.


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2017)

Hoffentlich bald auch im Abo! 

An sich hab ich ja nichts gegen die Teile.
Allerdings bin ich sehr verwundert, dass das Heft unter dem PCG Brand vertrieben wird.

Edit:
Da war Matthias etwas schneller.
Dennoch stelle ich mir weiter vor, wie Wolfgang fröhlich pfeifend mit dem Fidget Spinner durch die Redaktionsräume schlendert!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2017)

Naja, wenn da schon Spinner steht 

"Spinner total" Also für solche Leute ist das Magazin dann gedacht.


----------



## Butchnass (13. September 2017)

Danke für die vielen Jahre Podcast, bin selbst seit der ersten Folge dabei gewesen und hatte euch auch mal Kuchen zukommen gelassen.

Schade dass es jetzt vorbei ist.

Ich habe ebenfalls seit vielen Jahren ein Abo, schon vor dem Podcast.

Allerdings habe ich das auch in den letzten Jahren, etwas als Unterstützung für den Podcast gesehen, da mir oft einfach die Zeit fehlt, die Zeitung komplett durchzulesen. Oder ich priorisiere meine Zeit eben anders.

Wenn es den Podcast jetzt nicht mehr gibt, muss ich mir ganz persönlich langsam auch die Frage nach dem Abo stellen. Aber nun gut, Dinge ändern sich.


----------



## fud1974 (13. September 2017)

Da muss ich auch noch mal was loswerden.. eigentlich ist das Timing bezüglich der Einstellung des Podcastes fast kurios:

Vermutlich war nie eine bessere Zeit einen Podcast zu pushen, der NICHT hinter einer Paywall steckt (der also anderweitig querfinanziert werden müsste... ).

Mal nur so zur Lage für diejenigen die es nicht mitbekommen haben, InsertMoin.de mit seinen täglichen Podcasts ist kürzlich umgestellt worden auf nur noch eine Folge wöchentlich frei, der Rest für Patreons.

Shock2 aus Österreich schiebt gerade auch immer mehr in hinter die Paywall, ist damit defacto auch nicht mehr wöchentlich zugänglich ohne extra Zahlung.

Spieleveteranen und StayForever haben ja schon länger einige Sachen ebenfalls nur für Patreons zugänglich.

Und ausgerechnet jetzt, wo sich die Konkurrenz im "frei zugänglichen" Sektor ausdünnt, wird der PCGames Podcast eingestellt...

Ich weiß, die Gründe sind ja anderweitig gelagert, aber es ist kurios.. es dürfte einige Leute geben die bei heftigen Podcast Konsum (aber nicht für 4-5 Podcasts Patreons werden möchten)
 jetzt auf dem trockenen sitzen und sich  natürlich freuen würden, wenn da ein Podcast mit wöchentlichen Erscheinungstermin frei bleiben würde.. wäre Imagemäßig doch was schönes gewesen..

Aber wenn natürlich das finanziell und personell nicht darstellbar ist, nützt das wohl auch nix..

Hat natürlich seine Gründe warum alle hinter die Paywall gehen, aber ich hab da echt Bedenken ob die da alle im Rennen bleiben, der Markt ist doch endlich.....


----------



## gangster12 (16. September 2017)

Wegen des traurigen Anlasses entstaube ich auch mal meinen PC Games Account (letzte mal angemeldet beim großen Communityumzug vor 8-10 Jahren)

Ich weiß noch sehr genau, wie ich damals im August 2009 beim Rasen mähen die erste Folge angehört hatte. Ich hatte mich zwar bereits vor meinem Studium, so um 2006/7, vom Heftekauf verabschiedet, aber der Podcast war trotzdem sehr willkommen, da er mich weiterhin über neue Entwicklungen informierte. Und das blieb er auch über all die Jahre, auch wenn der Cast die Abgänge von Sebastian Stange und Christian Schlüter nie richtig verwunden hatte und inzwischen in meiner Favoritenliste etwas nach unten gerutscht ist. Unter anderem auch wegen der Rückkehr Sebastian Stanges zu den Podcasts. 
Leider war ja das Ende auch schon absehbar, die Redaktionen werden immer kleiner, die Arbeit immer mehr und auch im Podcast wurden die Probleme ja schon angesprochen. So ist es schade, dass der Podcast eingestellt wurde, aber es war ja zu erwarten, weswegen ich halt nur traurig drüber bin. Vielen Dank für die fast 8 Jahre Unterhaltung und hoffentlich noch viel Erfolg mit der PC Games.
Ich hoffe aber, dass ihr zumindest beim GamesAktuell Podcast ein paar mal reinschaut, die brauchen bei paar Themen schon noch Nachhilfe.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (17. September 2017)

Schade, dass es so gekommen ist, aber die Gründe sind durchaus verständlich.

Ich war seit der ersten Folge dabei, genau genommen wart ihr (bzw. eure Vorgänger) diejenigen, die mich erst an das Medium Podcast herangeführt haben. Inzwischen ist es ein wichtiger Teil meines Lebens. Dafür bin ich dankbar.

Leider treffen Play4- und GA-Podcast inzwischen so gar nicht mehr meinen Humor, weshalb ich aus dem Hause Computec nun nichts mehr anhören werde.

Viel Erfolg für eure weiteren Abenteuer in der Print- und Online-Branche. Da steht doch bestimmt so einiges an. Neue Finanzierungskonzepte? Paywall? Website-Redesign (welches imho schon seit ungefähr 10 Jahren nötig wäre. Aber wenigstens ist nun das Problem behoben, dass der Podcast auf eurer Homepage kaum aufzufinden ist xD )

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2017)

Schön zu sehen, dass so viele hier noch mal ihre Sympathie für den Podcast ausdrücken.


----------



## graphimundo (18. September 2017)

Das ist mir in der Tat auch mal wieder einen Kommentar wert. 
Es ist schade das der Podcast endet, damit bricht auch eine Art persönlicher Draht in die Redaktion nun komplett ab. Auch ich war Höhrer der ersten Stunde, habe alle Wechsel in der Besetzung mit erlebt und sage in diesem Sinne dann danke für viele tolle Jahre gute bis sehr gute Unterhaltung. 
Allerdings hat man in letzter Zeit wie ich finde auch schon stark fest stellen können, wie eurerseits die Luft langsam rauszusein schien und der Podcast immer mehr als Belastung und Klotz am Bein angesehen wurde. Vor diesem Hintergrund hat auch bei mir das Interesse stark gelitten. 

Ebenfalls wie einige Andere hier, finde ich in den letzten Jahren immer weniger Zeit die Printausgabe auch tatsächlich zu lesen und habe mein Abbo eigentlich nur laufen lassen als kleines Danke für den Podcast und den Onlineauftritt. Da einer dieser Pfeiler nun weck bricht werde auch ich mir Gedanken um meine Abbo machen müssen.


----------



## Knarrenheidi (18. September 2017)

Ich bin traurig. Ich habe das erst heute erfahren (im GA Podcast), dass es euren nicht mehr gibt. In der Zwischenzeit, die letzen 2 Monate habe ich immer wieder meinen Podcast Player aktualisiert, wann denn der neue Podcast kommt.

Ich vermisse alle sehr, vor allem aber Felix und Matti. Eure vernunftbegabte Meinung, nicht nur bei Spielethemen, ist mir sehr sehr viel wert gewesen. 

Hoffe man sieht, liest oder hört sich mal  Danke für die schöne Zeit.


----------



## Elefantenjongleur (24. September 2017)

Weiß noch jemand welche Folge das war, in der Felix die riesige Liste geiler Android-Spiele vorgestellt hat?


----------



## Oelf (27. September 2017)

da leb ich wohl mal wieder hinterm Mond, ich wunder mich die ganze Zeit warum nichts mehr kommt.
Als treuer Hörer und Abonent seit fast 20 Jahren stimmt mich das traurig, das Heft wird auch immer dünner. 

Wo soll das alles noch hinführen ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2017)

Das Heft wird dünner? Die PC Games hat doch schon seit Jahren immer die gleiche Seitenanzahl (130 Seiten)


----------



## fud1974 (28. September 2017)

Oelf schrieb:


> da leb ich wohl mal wieder hinterm Mond, ich wunder mich die ganze Zeit warum nichts mehr kommt.
> Als treuer Hörer und Abonent seit fast 20 Jahren stimmt mich das traurig, das Heft wird auch immer dünner.
> 
> Wo soll das alles noch hinführen ?



Vielleicht sind auch nur weniger Anzeigen geschaltet so dass das Heft "brutto" dünner daherkommt.. dann vielleicht auch noch die Papierqualität...


----------



## DJ-Dwarf (29. September 2017)

Oh noooooooooo!! Hab's auch befürchtet. 

Finde es sehr schade. Ihr habt mir jahrelang  jede Woche die Autofahrten ins Büro verkürzt. Informativ und unterhaltsam. Mir wird der Podcast absolut fehlen ..

Trotzdem ein riesen DANKE an eure ganze Zeit die ihr da rein gesteckt habt. Die Gründe für das Ende sind nachvollziehbar. Hoffe aber trotzdem sehr, das es vielleicht irgendwann nochmal ein paar Specials geben wird. Zumindest ein "Tschüß"-Abschluss-Podcast wäre eigentlich noch fast Pflicht  Wäre zumindest ein schönerer Abschluss als dieser audiophile "Coitus interruptus" ;D

Machts gut! Und danke für die vielen, vielen Stunden!


----------



## Briareos (6. Oktober 2017)

Da auch ich ab und an meinen Podcatcher aktualisiere und prüfe, ob bei dem ein oder anderen Podcast noch was kommt oder ob der Feed gelöscht werden kann, bin ich auch erst heute hier wieder drüber gestolpert.

Auch wenn es mich doch schon sehr traurig stimmt, dass ich nun nicht mehr Felix wunderbare, begeisterungsfähigen Redeschwälle lauschen kann, möchte ich mich bei allen Beteiligten für ihre Arbeit und ihr Engagement aus dem tiefsten Inneren meines Herzens bedanken. Wie vielen anderen auch habt ihr mir den Weg von und zur Arbeit versüßt und das über viele Jahre lang.

Danke dafür!

Und wie einige andere auch habe auch ich nach 20 Jahren des treuen Kioskkaufs ein Abo abgeschlossen, und daran hatte euer Podcast einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil. Viel Glück weiterhin für all eure Projekte, sowohl online wie auch print.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich den Feed noch nicht löschen, ich will je keine eventuell erscheinende Sonderfolge verpassen.


----------



## Giskard (11. Oktober 2017)

Oh nein! Grade erst gelesen, dass der PCG Podcast eingestellt wurde.

Sehr schade! 

Aber vielen Dank für all die Jahre des regelmäßigen Podcastens.
Ich höre auch einige andere Videospiele Podcast Projekte. Aber keiner war wie der PCG Podcast!

Also, alles Gute und Danke


----------



## ZickendeTightBombe (19. Oktober 2017)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die jahrelange Unterhaltung im MP3 Format.
Hab euch immer gerne gehört, aber wie sagt man so schön? Nix ist für Immer...

Hoffe man hört die PC Games Crew ab und an mal im GA / Play4 Podcast

Grüße aus Chemnitz


----------



## Stirrling (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob wir im GA Podcast einen schönen Monolog von Peter zu Elex bekommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2017)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt, ob wir im GA Podcast einen schönen Monolog von Peter zu Elex bekommen.



Da Peter diese Woche auf Dienstreise ist, wird das wohl eher nicht passieren.


----------



## Stirrling (19. Oktober 2017)

Schade. Und in einer Woche ist euch das ja "zu alt".

Hast du das denn gespielt, oder Felix vielleicht....<grübel>.


----------



## Elefantenjongleur (20. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt bestimmt nachvollziehbare Gründe warum der PC Games Podcast eingestellt wurde.

Andererseits gibt es zwei Bereiche des deutschen Spielejournalismus, die noch nicht komplett erschlossen wurden: der subjektive Spielejournalismus und das Metagaming.

Dass das Interesse da ist, beweist die amerikanische Seite Rock Paper Shotgun. Die semiprofessionellen bis professionellen Projekte im deutschsprachigen Raum, welche sich diesen Bereichen widmen (WASD, Insert Moin und so weiter), wachsen. Aber es es schwer Fuß zu fassen; Superlevel, die ein deutsches Rock Paper Shotgun gepflegt haben, sind eingegangen. Vielleicht lag's aber auch nur am mangelenden Bekanntheitsgrad!

Die PC Games genießt noch einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad. Mit ihren professionellen Journalisten, die Ahnung haben, vor der Kamera stehen können, reden können und vor allem schreiben können, hätte die PC Games in diesen Bereichen durchaus Fuß fassen können. Der PC Games Podcast behandelte genau die beiden fehlenden Sparten: Metathemen und subjektiver Spieljournalismus abseits von Wertungen. Anstatt diese beiden Bereiche fallen zu lassen, hätte ich mir eine Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes gewünscht. Nicht nur im Podcast, sondern auch im Heft und auf der Internetseite. Und ich glaube, da bin ich nicht alleine, schließlich kam der Wunsch nach Patreon von den Hörern. Warum? Weil sie Angst vor dem hatten, was eingetreten ist.


----------



## fud1974 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke nicht dass du ein Schlachtschiff wie die PCGames mal so eben umgestellt bekommst auf die Schiene "subjektiver Spielejournalismus" und Co.

Ausserdem sind diese Themenfelder mittlerweile durch die von dir genannten Publikationen besetzt, und der Untergang von Superlevel zeigt eigentlich auch dass es wohl für den deutschen Markt auch genug davon gibt, und selbst wenn, bräuchte man dafür nicht sowas wie die PCGames, da würde man eher wohl unter neuer Flagge fahren.


----------



## Stirrling (23. Oktober 2017)

Superlevel sind wegen der Finanzierung gescheitert. Wenns jahrelang kostenlos war, tun die Leute sich schwer, Geld zu bezahlen. Aber irgendwann reicht Herzblut eben nicht mehr aus, und dann soll auch was Geld reinkommen. Wenn das nicht klappt, wird eingestellt. 

Es ist einfach schade, daß "die da oben" den Podcast als lästiges Anhängsel sahen und nicht als wertvollen Aspekt der PCG Berichterstattung. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, daß es ein sehr gutes Instrument zur Kundenbindung ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Oktober 2017)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Superlevel sind wegen der Finanzierung gescheitert. Wenns jahrelang kostenlos war, tun die Leute sich schwer, Geld zu bezahlen. Aber irgendwann reicht Herzblut eben nicht mehr aus, und dann soll auch was Geld reinkommen. Wenn das nicht klappt, wird eingestellt.


Fabu hat das doch in diversen Podcasts genau erklärt. 
Es lag vor allem an der Ausrichtung auf Indie (und meiner Ansicht nach auch die Feministen-Mentalität). Je stärker sich die Seite darauf fokussierte, je mehr Besucher wanderten ab. Der Verlust von Insert Moin wird da stark zu beigetragen haben. 
Die Schreiberlinge dort haben ja inzwischen ihr eigenes Projekt gestartet, dessen Name mir jetzt aber gerade entfallen ist. Ich war einmal auf der Seite und fand sie höchst uninteressant, eben weil mich nun so gar nichts interessierte, über das die schrieben.


----------



## dyNoxi (30. Oktober 2017)

Wirklich schade zu lesen! Ich habe die, mehr oder weniger, chaotische Plauderrunde immer gerne gehört und werde sie vermissen.

Leider komme ich seit langem kaum noch dazu irgendwas in der PC Games zu lesen. Darum war, für die letzen Jahre, der Podcast der Hauptgrund, dass ich das Abo noch hatte (Ja, obwohl es den Gratis gab). 
Da der Podcast leider wegfällt habe ich nun, nach über 20 Jahren, mein Abo gekündigt.

Danke allen beteiligten für all die unterhaltsamen Stunden. Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann einen adäquaten Ersatz geben wird ... und, dass ich es dann auch erfahre, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## heinz-otto (30. Oktober 2017)

Ja wirklich schade. Ich war schon mit dem GA Podcast zur Überbrückung fremdgegangen und hab es da dann gehört. War auch seit Folge 1 dabei und trotz der ganzen Personenwechsel, habe ich den PCG Podcast immer am liebsten gehört. Beim Kochen oder Abwaschen oder auch mal bei einer langen Autorfahrt war das immer eine super Ablenkung. Ich habe auch noch alle Ausgaben in meinem Digitalarchiv.

Viele Dank an euch für die vielen lustigen und lockeren Stunden Spieleunterhaltung. Leider haben weder die Freßpakete noch die Patreonunterstützung den Untergang verhindern können. Ich hoffe trotzdem Äppler und Plätzchen haben gut gemundet.

Viele Grüße aus Hessen, heinz-otto


----------



## Zybba (7. Dezember 2017)

*Hier* findet ihr die erste Folge unseres neuen Community Podcasts.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Dezember 2017)

Und mittlerweile gibt es hier: https://soundcloud.com/pcgc-podcast/pcg-community-podcast-02 schon die zweite Ausgabe.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Dezember 2017)

Ein (voraussichtlich) letztes mal an dieser Stelle als Hinweis: 

Folge 3 ist online.

Hinweis: Folge 1 ist eventuell momentan nicht mehr sichtbar, liegt an den Beschränkungen des freien Soundcloud-Accounts.

Wir werden uns diesbezüglich mal was überlegen.

Weitere Ankündigungen folgen immer im Forum im Podcast Thread:
Forumsthread - PC Games Community Podcast


Oder den RSS Feed im Podcatcher der persönlichen Wahl hinterlegen:
RSS Feed - PC Games Community Podcast

Oder direkt bei Soundcloud:
Soundcloud - PC Games Community Podcast


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2018)

Aus gegebenen Anlass doch noch mal hier:

Soundcloud Account ist entsprechend geupgraded dass auch die ersten Folgen wieder verfügbar sind.

Neue Folge 4 ist auch online.

Alles weitere wie immer hier:

http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele-allgemein/9367963-pc-games-community-podcast-2.html#post10133627


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2018)

Das ist fud1974, unser vollautomatischer Werbebot.


----------



## Zybba (4. Juni 2021)

Still strong!


----------

